# Fracture Care vs No Fracture Care



## Sueedwards (Feb 9, 2012)

There is a debate going between coders here at my facility.  Maybe I can get some other opinions out there:  

The patient presents to the ER with injuries.  The physician diagnosis the patient with a zygote and orbital wall fracture and transfers the patient by ambulance to a bigger facility in a separate town.  

The ER doctor did use ice; x-rays; and pain management.  

Would you code this fracture care or just the E/M level?

Thanks, Susan


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 9, 2012)

This is not fracture care it is comfort care and patient management, therefore E&M only.


----------



## Sueedwards (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Debra, that was my opinion that I was debating.  I am going to print and show your answer.


----------



## Sueedwards (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure on that one, because I was told that the Physician has to be the one to actually put the splint on....


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 9, 2012)

I would not unless the Er is going to assume all fracture care which includes the followup.  I would bill only the ER level for the Physician, the facility will bill the splint code since it was applied by nursing staff.


----------



## henrya (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you to both of you for settling the debate.


----------

